# 2015 Suzuki DF30ATL Purchase Notes



## PATRIOT (Oct 11, 2015)

Still shopping for a new fuel injected portable with electric start and thru the cowl manual starting.
Looking for the most powerful portable available and the Suzuki DF30ATL is all I've come across at only 158#.
Does anyone own this motor or an equivalent unit?


----------



## Texas Prowler (Oct 11, 2015)

I've been eyeing that one as well. I like the remote control. If you end up getting please take pics ave give it a review. Thanks!


----------



## DaleH (Oct 11, 2015)

*Zowie *.. not a bad overall weight for a 4-stroke in that HP with those features!


----------



## jasper60103 (Oct 11, 2015)

163# for the tiller model.


----------



## muddywaders (Oct 12, 2015)

Have only found one review on this motor that wasnt from a dealer.A member of this site purcased one-scoobeb but have not heard from him.158#s is the same as the merc|tohatsu 30hp which is also manual start so I wonder how it compares.Any one hear from scoobeb?


----------



## Texas Prowler (Oct 12, 2015)

@scoobeb


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 13, 2015)

Here is what I've come up with for pricing on a 2015 model.
There are no Suzuki dealers within 100 miles of me so the location doesn't matter.
I have all the time in the world to find the best deal.


----------



## Jim (Oct 13, 2015)

I will send scoobeb an email.


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 13, 2015)

I've seen some positive comments on the 20-25 hp versions on gheenoe.net but no 1st hand experience.


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 13, 2015)

Still doing my due diligence on these offshore suppliers.
Got an interesting reply back from Port-a-boat:

"This is either from Singapore or Russia. Even if they do send you an outboard, Suzuki won't honor the warranty.
And, you may not even see anything at all.
Good luck."

My first question would be . . . why wouldn't Suzuki honor a warranty on a new motor with their name on it?
I can take a Kia branded vehicle to any Kia dealer for warranty work.


----------



## DaleH (Oct 13, 2015)

PATRIOT said:


> My first question would be . . . why wouldn't Suzuki honor a warranty on a new motor with their name on it?


They will ... but they didn't say WHEN ... 

Seriously, we have a Honda dealer near me that if you didn't buy the OB from him ... you'll wait in line for MONTHS. He never says it that way, of course, but if you needed service in the Spring he'd say _"Sure, park it over there and once I get all my regular customers done, I'll get right on it."_

Have also had a Suzuki dealer question a friend of mine when he needed service done. He 'lied' and said it came on the boat he just bought , so they took it in. Then they read off from the warranty system that he purchased it new from some on-line site ... and let's just say he finally got it fixed. But it co$t him some extra $$$ and took weeks to almost 2-months to get it, not the days to maybe 2-weeks tops it should have taken ...

*[Edit:] *Warranty may NOT have to be honored if ex-US purchase, believe FTC laws might be reason. To prospective Buyers - caveat emptor!


----------



## kofkorn (Oct 13, 2015)

as an FYI, take a look at these links:

https://resources.alibaba.com/topic/801234495/Indonesian_Scammers_Ricky_Prafita_Iqbal_and_Morgan_Makmur.htm

Particularly post #5. Looks like Outboardsales.com is an Indonesian site and someone has linked the two "gentleman" above with that site.

https://www.scamadviser.com/is-outboardsale.com-safe.html
https://www.scamadviser.com/is-universaloutboard.com-a-fake-site.html

For me, I would definitely stay away from these two sites. If you were buying a $20 water pump, maybe I'd take a chance, but for a full outboard, no way.

Good luck!


----------



## DaleH (Oct 13, 2015)

PATRIOT said:


> Still doing my due diligence on these offshore suppliers.


These guys are US based and that is where that Honda and Suzuki I know were purchased from ...

https://www.edsmarinesuperstore.com/


----------



## TNtroller (Oct 13, 2015)

DaleH said:


> PATRIOT said:
> 
> 
> > My first question would be . . . why wouldn't Suzuki honor a warranty on a new motor with their name on it?
> ...




I had a somewhat similar situation with a 5hp Merc I had a while back, bought it from a big box store, and it needed the carb adjusted for cold start issues. They fixed it under warranty but did NOT really want to work on it since I did not buy from them. It only took a week or so for them to work on it, so i must have caught them at a slow time and they needed the warranty work $$ cash flow. LOL.


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 13, 2015)

A few responses from US based Suzuki competitors:

***This is either from Singapore or Russia. Even if they do send you an outboard, Suzuki won't honor the warranty.
And, you may not even see anything at all.

***We've been through this a number of times. This motor has to travel (if even shipped) over 6,000 miles. They won't service it in Indonesia of course.

***No authorized Suzuki dealer will service this motor here. When he scans the serial number it tells him an unauthorized foreign dealer made the sale.

***We aren't permitted to sell a Suzuki outboard even in Canada. The warranty is null and void.


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 13, 2015)

I'd like nothing better than to make life miserable for these guys if they aren't on the up and up . . . to start with I called GoDaddy to see if their name was being used legally . . . NOPE.

So either I get a new motor for a good price or we set up a sting?


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 14, 2015)

*So here's the deal . . . I either want my new outboard at the advertised price or I want this website taken down.*


----------



## Jim (Oct 14, 2015)

I say move on! Not worth any more of your time. :LOL2:


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 15, 2015)

These people should thank me for due diligence, if legit, their sales might increase? Good news should travel as fast as bad.

****Thank you sir for your email.
Our website is verified by GODADDY and we are entitled to attach the 
logo.
The supplier's company premises has been checked by singapore chamber of 
commerce, staff to ensure onsite operations exist there. A third-party 
verification company has confirmed the legal status of the supplier.
We hope to hear from you soonest.

Best Regards,
Edward Long
PRESIDENT OF UNIVERSALOUTBOARD

(and response using outboardboatsale dot com as competitor pricing)
****Sorry sir we can not beat the price listed on the site link you give 
because you checkout the website is a scam company.

Universal Outboard is an authorized supplier for all of the top brand 
names in the outboard industry, which is why we are able to offer select 
new outboard motors at a great discounted price.

We hope to hear from you soonest.

Best Regards,
Edward Long
PRESIDENT OF UNIVERSALOUTBOARD


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 15, 2015)

With respect to service and warranty, I'd treat this no different than a Craigslist purchase, as long as it's in the factory package.

FYI . . . when you purchase a Briggs & Stratton Racing engine (made in Wisconsin) they come without a warranty.


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 16, 2015)

*The plot thickens . . . *

Someone named Edward Long at 61 Tuas Ave 1, Singapore sends me his card and the following email after I sent him the above photograph . . . 

Dear Sir,
I am definitely not the same Edward in the photo. This is a scam using my company address and photo to cheat people of money. We do not sell Suzuki outboards.
Please be careful.
Regards,
Edward Long
Five Aluminium Boat & Engineering Pte Ltd
61 Tuas Ave 1 
Singapore 639506


----------



## tomme boy (Oct 16, 2015)

So did you order one or not?


----------



## Moedaddy (Oct 17, 2015)

DaleH said:


> PATRIOT said:
> 
> 
> > My first question would be . . . why wouldn't Suzuki honor a warranty on a new motor with their name on it?
> ...



That is really messed up. Not good bussiness at all!!!


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 18, 2015)

The latest exchange with Universal Outboard dot com (and again as with so many scams, God gets brought into the mix):

Edward,
Here are reasons why I believe Universal Outboards Dot Com is a scam:
1) No real company posts pictures of shipping boxes with address labels attached as proof of shipments . . . this is no proof
2) No real company posts alleged third-party verification of its store and does not name the third-party . . . this is no proof
3) No real company expects customers to bank transfer funds to a company employee bank account
4) No real company posts numerous photos of a showroom full of outboards and then cannot prove where or if the showroom exists
5) No real company posts the GoDaddy verification logo when it is not a GoDaddy client
In summary, no legitimate company has to do any of these things and when they do it raises many red flags.

Regards,
Potential Customer



Potential Customer,
Our main priority is honesty to customers. We have many customers in the
United States or in Europe. We are the largest supplier in Singapore
that is why we use the method of payment via wire transfer we are not
retailers. If you feel you have been deceived by our company please
provide evidence of such fraud. You have defiled the name of our company
and we will report you to the FBI internationally because it has defamed
our company.

God bless you.
Thank you.
Best Regards,
Edward


----------



## Texas Prowler (Oct 18, 2015)

Lol


----------



## DaleH (Oct 18, 2015)

Wow ... and now the FBI is international! Someone better tell Interpol :roll:


----------



## PATRIOT (Oct 18, 2015)

*FREE OUTBOARDS . . . *you saw it here first!

Thought I'd share the latest exchange . . . I can't make this stuff up!

Edward,
LOL . . . keep God out of it, but you are welcome to contact the FBI (there is no such thing as International FBI)
Better yet, why don't you contact GoDaddy and tell them you want to open an account since you are illegally using their logo?
You are welcome to send me an outboard motor C.O.D. and I'll gladly pay the shipper for it.
See you in church . . .
Regards,
Peter

P.S.
You still haven't shown me your store front in Singapore, if it exists.

*********************************************************************

Peter,
You poor people do not have money. Please come to our warehouse and our 
company will provide outboard motors to you for free.
Edward Long
PRESIDENT OF
https://WWW.UNIVERSALOUTBOARD.COM


----------



## Texas Prowler (Oct 18, 2015)

Copy right 2014? Yea it's a scam


----------

